# 8 young street ferals raised by homers



## superflyer (Sep 13, 2008)

I have 8 young ferals up for adoption. They are very pretty! Two cannot fly or walk well enough for release. The others are completely healthy. If interested
email [email protected] I am near Chicago Illinois.


----------



## mur933 (Jun 20, 2010)

See your inbox at the e-mail id you mentioned. I am from Southern IL and very interested in your birds


----------

